# Pee Pads



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

I am going to use pee pads with my new puppy, which will arrive at the end of the month. Do the puppies like to shred them? I think I read on this forum that Havanese like to shred newpaper etc. Are they secured to the. floor so they can't? Do the pads with a scent on them help or is that only for the beginning.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I couldn't use them with Kodi... He would immediately shred them. Fortunately, he came to me litter box trained, so that is what we continued to use as an indoor potty option.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

We use pee pads in a holder for Piper's indoor option. The holder just secures them on the edges (we have one that clips the corners and one that frames and holds down all 4 sides), the middle is open so there is a possibility a pup could scratch/rip it up. When she was a wee pup she would shred the pad in her x-pen, never when we were with her though. After a few times of coming home from errands to confetti I started spraying the pad with Bitter Apple before I'd leave, and after a few mouthfuls of that she stopped. She hasn't ripped a pad in over a year and she never had accidents when the BA was sprayed so the scent of it didn't deter her from using the pad. 

Piper potties faithfully outside but it was important to me that we kept up (our breeder started her when she was a few weeks old) with having that indoor option for a few reasons, mainly because I live in southwestern Ontario and we can have absolutely brutal weather and winters. This past winter was one of the worst we'd had in years snowing from Nov-April with days it would near the -40C temps without wind chill. There were a few days that if I wouldn't go outside I certainly wasn't going to make my 10lb dog, even for just a few minutes to potty.


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

I will keep pads for bad weather use also. East TN does have rain and milder winter than you have, but we do have some cold, snowy winter weather. I didn't know they made holders for the pee pads. I'll check it out. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine never shredded them but don't know the difference between a pad and a throw rug.I think its better to find a surface that the texture is different. Like maybe adding a plastic grid under the pad.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Piper's Mom said:


> We use pee pads in a holder for Piper's indoor option. The holder just secures them on the edges (we have one that clips the corners and one that frames and holds down all 4 sides), the middle is open so there is a possibility a pup could scratch/rip it up. When she was a wee pup she would shred the pad in her x-pen, never when we were with her though. After a few times of coming home from errands to confetti I started spraying the pad with Bitter Apple before I'd leave, and after a few mouthfuls of that she stopped.


This is risky, if you want the pup to use the pads for pottying. They could find the spray aversive enough that they would no longer pee on them either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Mine never shredded them but don't know the difference between a pad and a throw rug.I think its better to find a surface that the texture is different. Like maybe adding a plastic grid under the pad.


That does seem to be a problem for many people who use pee pads (unless placed under a grid like a Ugo-Dog) as their indoor potty solution. scatter rugs, especially light colored ones, are easily confused with the pads.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

krandall said:


> This is risky, if you want the pup to use the pads for pottying. They could find the spray aversive enough that they would no longer pee on them either.


I suppose so. Like stated above, we never had a problem with that though. Piper still continued and continues to potty on them with no problems. I only had to spray the edges a few times when she was in her x-pen/I wasn't around to watch her and she stopped. She only did it when I wasn't around and couldn't correct/redirect so it was more-less a last resort before trying a different indoor system. Since she had been using the pads since she was 3-4 weeks old and I wanted to keep an indoor option, I really wanted to make the pads work.

Every dog is different though, and what worked for us won't always work for others. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I bought washable pads repurposed from hospital incontinence pads from Wisconsin. They're made by people with disabilities. I ended up with a different option for indoor potty, so actually use them - but liked the idea.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

This is what I use for Whimsy. ....(she was trained on pee pads from the breeder.)
I got the pad holder at Petsmart along with the Top Paw training pads they sell there also. Never had a problem with her shredding them. She still uses this method.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Manny shredded his pee pads (and everything else) to bits when he first came home. I bought one of the plastic frames that secures the edges of the pads and he's never scratched or shred another pad. 

Although he's housebroken I'll continue using the pads. I sleep odd hours and sometimes don't wake up and I'd rather he pee/poop on a pad than have to hold it for hours if he has to go. He hasn't had to use them very often but it's nice not having to clean my rug if he can't hold it. Weather was another consideration for me. We had torrential rains and major flooding a few weeks ago and couldn't go outside for almost two days. We live in a hurricane prone area. Between rain, wind and debris after the storm I like having an option where I won't have to take him outside.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tried pee pads with a holder for Leo when he first came home - he promptly scratched them to shreds. I put them away since NC weather isn't too awful, I didn't want to confuse my other two dogs about proper potty places and Leo was really good to let me know he had to go if he was in his expen which he was unless I could really focus on him. The expen was right in the den where we and our other dogs spend the most time so he wasn't stuck off by himself


----------

